# Transfer outlook express files from dead pc



## kirkcaine (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all

I'm wanting to transfer outlook express contacts and emails from a dead xp pc to a new pc with vista.

Is it a case of using the old hdd as a slave on the new pc or in usb enclosure and locating these files and trasferring them over.

If so what files would i be looking for and where?

If not, what would be the go?

Many thanks in advance to those who answer


----------



## idgat (Mar 20, 2008)

You should look for a collection of .dbx files - commonly found in
C:\
Documents and Settings
(username/account)
Local Settings
Application Data
Identities
(GUID string)
Microsoft
Outlook Express

Copy these files to a "neutral"/backup directory.

Then run the import option in OE, locate the directory store above, and import the contents (You can't just copy and paste the dbx files to the new location).

Also, don't forget to copy your Address Book (.wab file)
C:\
Documents and Settings
(username/account)
Application Data
Microsoft
Address Book


----------

